

GPS Satellite Outage Information - ideamonk
http://adn.agi.com/SatelliteOutageCalendar/SOFCalendar.aspx

======
pinko
Fascinating. Can I assume GPS coverage has in fact become more robust over
time as the number of healthy satellites has increased? Or is there a non-
linear relationship between the # of birds and the likelihood of picking up a
strong signal? (E.g., are they covering new territory rather than better
covering existing territory?)

~~~
ideamonk
The error graphs show gradual decrease from 2007 to 2011 -
<http://adn.agi.com/GNSSWeb/PAFPSFViewer.aspx>

~~~
pinko
Thanks -- I had trouble producing a long-term graph on that page. Did you just
load each year separately and eyeball it?

~~~
ideamonk
Yup :)

